# Allgemein Hilfreiche Tipps



## Trollwut (2. Juni 2013)

Würde mich freuen, wenn jeder von euch ein paar seiner "Tricks" verraten würde, die allgemein sehr hilfreich sind.

Hier sind 2 Meiner:



Ihr wollt nochts auch mit offener Rolle auf Raubfisch fischen, habt aber Angst bei nem Biss nicht aufzuwachen?

Man nehme einen Kabelbinder, schlaufe in oberhalb der Rolle um die Rute, und klipse sie Schnur so ein, dass sie auf Spannung liegt. Dann den Bügel auf. Ihr hört den Bissanzeiger, wenn ein Fisch zieht, aber zugleich springt die Schnur sofort aus dem Kabelbinder und der Fisch kann beliebig ziehen. Allerdings piept es meistens dann nur ein paar mal, also wirklich laut stellen!


Tipp Nummer 2:

Aale hassen Rauch, und riechen gut, blöd für rauchende Aalangler.
Einfach einen Stock nehmen, ein Stück einritzen, und dann die Kippe reinschieben. Schon habt ihr nichtmehr den Zigarettenrauch an den Fingern, der sich auch auf dem Wurm/Fischchen übertragen kann (Außerdem könnt ihr die Kippe wirklich bis zum Ende fertig rauchen^^)


----------



## Andal (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Allgemein Hilfreiche Tipps*

Eine einfache Sichthilfe für Zitterspitzen:

Eine nachleuchtende Kunstoffperle aus dem Meeresanglerbereich mit dem Dremel schlitzen und per Heißkleber an der Rutenspitze befestigen.


----------



## karpfenfischer14 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Allgemein Hilfreiche Tipps*

Mein Tipp..
Was machen wenn sich ein großer Karpfen im Kraut festsetst ....
Ganz einfach einfach mit der hand gegen die rute schalgen , dadurch bekommnt der karpfen lauter kleine schläge des können die gar nicht ertragen..;-) ( ich glaub des hat irg. was mit dem gleichgwichtsorgan zu tun oder so kenn mich aber da nicht so aus ) den tipp habe ich von meinem vater.. bei mir hats bis jetzt immer geklappt.....  

MFG Lukas H.


----------



## Trollwut (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Allgemein Hilfreiche Tipps*

Anstatt Schwimmerstopper ein sehr leichtes Quetschblei nehmen, nicht zu fest zudrücken.
funktioniert genauso, kostet aber weniger


----------



## dark (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Allgemein Hilfreiche Tipps*



karpfenfischer14 schrieb:


> Mein Tipp..
> Was machen wenn sich ein großer Karpfen im Kraut festsetst ....
> Ganz einfach einfach mit der hand gegen die rute schalgen , dadurch bekommnt der karpfen lauter kleine schläge des können die gar nicht ertragen..;-) ( ich glaub des hat irg. was mit dem gleichgwichtsorgan zu tun oder so kenn mich aber da nicht so aus ) den tipp habe ich von meinem vater.. bei mir hats bis jetzt immer geklappt.....



Funktioniert auch sehr gut bei Aalen, die sich an einer Wurzel - oder was weiss ich - festgesetzt haben. Bei gespannter Schnur auf die Rute klopfen und der Aal lässt los. Hat bis jetzt noch jedes Mal geklappt. :m


----------



## Trollwut (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Allgemein Hilfreiche Tipps*

Hotspots per internet finden?
Kein Problem!

in Google Maps euer Gewässer suchen, relativ nah ranzoomen. Meistens sieht man dann durch Farbunterschiede schon Kanten, oder verschiedene Erhöhungen, Mauer o.Ä. unter Wasser. Dabei is die hellere Farbe immer weniger tief, je dunkler die Farbe, desto tiefer 

Will mans dann genau wissen, kann man in z.b. Photoshop die Farbe noch ändern, damit der Unterschied deutlicher rauskommt.

Hier mal 2 Beispiele von "meinem" See.
Bei der farbigen Version hab ich die Kanten und Barschberge nochmal umzeichnet, damit mans wirklich genau sieht. Beim linken Bild beispielsweise:
Diese Unterwassermauer ist absolut nicht zu sehen, außer man schaut im Sommer in nem bestimmten Winkel drauf. Is aber nen Tiefenunterschied von mindestens 2 metern von Mauer und daneben.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Allgemein Hilfreiche Tipps*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Anstatt Schwimmerstopper ein sehr leichtes Quetschblei nehmen, nicht zu fest zudrücken.
> funktioniert genauso, kostet aber weniger


Habe ich noch nie anders gemacht, kenne ich auch irgendwie nicht anders. Ich habe mich auch immer gefragt welchen Existenzgrund die Stopper haben bzw. welchen Vorteil?

Den Tipp mit dem Klopfen hätte ich aber schon mal gebrauchen können, werde ich beim nächsten mal ausprobieren. Danke dafür


----------



## Andal (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Allgemein Hilfreiche Tipps*

Stopper sollen ja vielleicht auch möglichst reibungslos durch die Ringe gleiten. Manchmal ist das Wasser halt tiefer, als die Rute lang. Ob dann ein Bleischrot so wirklich der Bringer ist, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln.

So einen funktionierenden Stopper aus einem Stück Schnur, oder Zwirn zu binden, kostet ja auch ein Vermögen und ist reines Hexenwerk!


----------



## Katteker (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Allgemein Hilfreiche Tipps*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Hotspots per internet finden?
> Kein Problem!
> 
> in Google Maps euer Gewässer suchen, relativ nah ranzoomen. Meistens sieht man dann durch Farbunterschiede schon Kanten, oder verschiedene Erhöhungen, Mauer o.Ä. unter Wasser. Dabei is die hellere Farbe immer weniger tief, je dunkler die Farbe, desto tiefer


 

Aber aufpassen! So mancher vermeintlich tiefer Bereich hat sich da in der Praxis schon als Schatten einer Wolke entpuppt....


----------



## Onkel Kai (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Allgemein Hilfreiche Tipps*



Andal schrieb:


> Stopper sollen ja vielleicht auch möglichst reibungslos durch die Ringe gleiten. Manchmal ist das Wasser halt tiefer, als die Rute lang. Ob dann ein Bleischrot so wirklich der Bringer ist, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln.
> 
> So einen funktionierenden Stopper aus einem Stück Schnur, oder Zwirn zu binden, kostet ja auch ein Vermögen und ist reines Hexenwerk!



Eben!
Ich binde meine stopper auch selbst.


----------



## Onkel Kai (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Allgemein Hilfreiche Tipps*

Ach ja, und wer nicht weiß wie man einen stopperknoten bindet.
Hier mal ein Bildchen was etwas licht ins dunkel bringt 
http://www.asv-dalbke.de/anglerinfos/assets/images/KnotenStopperknoten.jpg
Ich sag's vorsichtshalber mal dabei: der Knoten muss natürlich auf ein HOHLES Röhrchen gebunden werden. Strohhalm oder ähnliches.


----------



## wobbler68 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Allgemein Hilfreiche Tipps*

Hallo

Oder direkt an die Hauptschnur gebunden.Ist doch meistens so, das sich der Stopper beim Angeln verabschiedet.Dann muss man nicht die gesamte Montage neu machen.Das ganze dauert ca.30 sec.

Zur Bindeschur. Mutters Nähkästchen durchforsten.
Sternzwirn oder Garn zum Häkeln ,sind beide etwas dicker .Ähnlich wie die Schur, bei gekauften Stoppern.


Mfg
Alex


----------



## maflomi01 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Allgemein Hilfreiche Tipps*

hab auch noch eine Stopper variante einfach einen Posen Schlauch (Kleiner Durchmesser) auf etwa 4mm kürzen jetzt einfach die Schnur zweimal von der selben Seite durchziehen und zuziehen sollte jetzt fast wie eine Acht aussehen und hält Bombe ist allerdings nicht zu empfehlen wenn man ihn mit durch die Ringe ziehen will der bleibt da gerne mal Hängen dafür ist er aber gut um perlen für mundschnüre (Brandeln oder Kutter oder ä.) zu halten


----------



## Dakarangus (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Allgemein Hilfreiche Tipps*



maflomi01 schrieb:


> hab auch noch eine Stopper variante einfach einen Posen Schlauch (Kleiner Durchmesser) auf etwa 4mm kürzen jetzt einfach die Schnur zweimal von der selben Seite durchziehen und zuziehen sollte jetzt fast wie eine Acht aussehen und hält Bombe ist allerdings nicht zu empfehlen wenn man ihn mit durch die Ringe ziehen will der bleibt da gerne mal Hängen dafür ist er aber gut um perlen für mundschnüre (Brandeln oder Kutter oder ä.) zu halten



Ist echt gut, ich nehme dafür ventil gummi aus dem Fahrrad laden.

mittlerweile baue ich mir Stinger für KÖDERfische, nicht GuFis, anstatt aus stahldraht und klemmhülsen aus einer starren 0,6mm spinner-achse draht, (v4a), ist deutlich billiger und hält auch.


----------



## gXrbx (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Allgemein Hilfreiche Tipps*

Ich habe eine Angel immer im Auto, wenn es mal spontan sein soll. Dazu nutze ich zwei "Montagen" bzw. Vorbereitungen, die recht flexibel sind. So kann ich mit Pose, Blei, Korb, Hölzl... fischen ohne die hauptschnur und den "Hauptwirbel" anfassen zu müssen. Vielleicht findet das ja noch jemand interessant für sich.
Anleitung siehe Bilder.


----------



## maflomi01 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Allgemein Hilfreiche Tipps*

Hab da noch einen vor allem für die neuen unter uns Anglern;
jeder kennt es man hat aus zeit oder aus Bequemlichkeit seine Rolle beim Angelshop bespulen lassen und nun sitzt man am Wasser wirft aus und macht ne lange Nase weil entweder wirft man nicht so weit wie der Verkäufer gesagt hatte oder man hat Schnursalat , also lieber gleich selber machen dazu einfach einen Eimer mit Wasser füllen die Schnurspule mit einem Erdspieß quer auf den Eimer gelegt nun die Schnur durch eine Rute von oben nach unten Ziehen jetzt einfach nur noch an eine Rolle binden ( für Knoten einfach mal Googlen ) und Kurbeln dabei sollte man die Schnur noch mit einer Hand straffen so erzielt man das beste Wickelbild bei seiner Rolle und es ist dabei egal ob Mono oder Geflecht ,nur bei Geflecht unbedingt 10-20m Mono vor das Geflecht machen sonst rutscht es durch oder man kann es wieder von der Rolle ziehen ( ohne das sich die Spule dreht )


----------



## Andal (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Allgemein Hilfreiche Tipps*

Und noch ein brandheißer Tipp:

Satzzeichen verwenden!​


----------



## Housic (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Allgemein Hilfreiche Tipps*

Wenn ich meine Rollen selber bespule, einfach ein Dickes Buch nehmen ca. in die Mitte die Schnur rein und kurbeln


----------



## aalex (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Allgemein Hilfreiche Tipps*



Housic schrieb:


> Wenn ich meine Rollen selber bespule, einfach ein Dickes Buch nehmen ca. in die Mitte die Schnur rein und kurbeln


Das habe ich ja noch nie gehört|kopfkrat Ist damit der Drall von der Rolle weg??
Hört sich aber gut an


----------



## grubenreiner (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Allgemein Hilfreiche Tipps*

Wenn wir schon beim Bespulen sind:
Ein Tiefenmesser vom Meeresangeln zum auf die Rute klemmen zeigt einem bei selbstbespulung genau wieviel Schnur man aufgespult hat (und damit auch wieviel noch auf der Großspule ist).


----------



## gXrbx (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Allgemein Hilfreiche Tipps*



aalex schrieb:


> Das habe ich ja noch nie gehört|kopfkrat Ist damit der Drall von der Rolle weg??



Naja nicht ganz.
Das mit dem Buch stimmt, machen viele so. Aber das sorgt eher als "Bremse" dafür, dass die Schnur straff auf die Spule gewickelt wird. Gegen Drall ist wichtig - unabhängig von Buch oder nicht - die Spule mit der Schnur richtig zu legen. 
Normale Spule: Schnur gegen den Uhrzeigersinn abspulen
Großspule: Schnur "von oben" über die Spule abspulen
Und dann eben das Buch oder den Daumen an der Spule als Bremse damit's straff wird.


----------



## gXrbx (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Allgemein Hilfreiche Tipps*

Noch ein paar Tip(p)s zum Geld sparen: Macht selber, was geht!
Und es geht einiges...
- Abstandhaltger bei Krautböden (Bottom-Bouncer) siehe PDF im Anhang
- Wasserkugel aus Kugel von altem Deo-Roller & Plastikrohr von Ohrenstäbchen machen, dazu Kugel durchboren, Rohr durch und Sekundenkleber an die Bohrung
- Rutenhalter für Wand aus altem Brett machen, dazu im Baumarkt Klemmhalter für Besen etc. kaufen (5 Stk = 3 EUR)
und mit ca. 15 cm Abstand aufs Brett schrauben, danach Brett an der Wand festmachen, siehe Anhang
- Damit die Schnur sinkt und nicht durch Fingerspeck, Futter und andere Fette schwimmt, alte (Deo-) Pumpsprayflasche mit Wasser & Spüli befüllen, mitnehmen und Schnur auf der Rolle einsprühen vor'm Auswurf

... und vieles mehr, Anleitungen folgen wenn gewünscht. Alles Dinge, die kein oder kaum Geld kosten.


----------



## schwarzbarsch (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Allgemein Hilfreiche Tipps*

Ich hätte einen Tipp zum waidgerechten töten von (kleinen) Köderfischen.
Man braucht nur einen Dartpfeil mit Metallspitze und zugehörigem Schaft.
Damit kann man den Köfi gut betäuben und anschließend den Herzstich mit der Pfeilspitze setzen.
Extra kaufen wäre natürlich Quatsch da es die Pfeile immer nur im Dreierpack gibt, und dann ist es keine kostengünstige Variante mehr. 
Aber wenn ihr Freunde oder Bekannte habt die Darts spielen bekommt ihr sicher nen Pfeil, die wechseln ihr Equipment nämlich auch sehr häufig.
Falls die Pfeilspitzen stumpf sind oder werden, dann bekommt man die mit nem Hakenschärfer oder Wetzstahl prima wieder scharf.


----------



## gXrbx (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Allgemein Hilfreiche Tipps*

Stabiler Rutenhalter für Sand / Lehm Boden selbst gemacht.
Außerdem noch die Anleitung für den Wand-Rutenhalter.
Alles siehe Anhang.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Allgemein Hilfreiche Tipps*



dark schrieb:


> Funktioniert auch sehr gut bei Aalen, die sich an einer Wurzel - oder was weiss ich - festgesetzt haben. Bei gespannter Schnur auf die Rute klopfen und der Aal lässt los. Hat bis jetzt noch jedes Mal geklappt. :m



Mit der Klopfmethode hatte ich bei Aalen nur selten Erfolg.

Dafür hab ich schon einige Aale mit einer ganz anderen Taktik befreien können:
:mRohe Gewalt!

Wenn das klopfen nicht geholfen hat, gehe ich, bis zu Belastungsgenze des Geräts, voll auf Spannung und halte sie.
Dann ist Geduld gefragtas kann nämlich einige Minuten dauern.
Aber irgendwann geht dem Aal (oder dem Angler) die Kraft aus...

:mDen Kampf gewinnt derjenige, der die bessere Kondition hat...


----------



## Lui Nairolf (7. November 2013)

*AW: Allgemein Hilfreiche Tipps*

Dann kram ich den mal wieder raus:
Zur kalten, regnerischen Jahreszeit kann man sich eine einfache "Ansitzheizung" basteln, in dem man sich einen Umhang (Decke, Poncho, o. ä.) überwirft und unter den Stuhl eine Kerze stellt. Wenns wirklich pressiert mit dem Wärmen geht auch eine Esbit-Tablette.

Wenn die Gummistiefel schnell auskühlen kann man sich mit Mouse-Pads bequeme, billige und warme Sohlen zurecht schneiden - kosten keine 2 Euro und bringen viel.


----------



## gXrbx (7. November 2013)

*AW: Allgemein Hilfreiche Tipps*

Das mit den Mauspads gefällt mir von beruflicher Seite her gut :k
Werde das direkt ausprobieren *lol*


----------



## thanatos (8. November 2013)

*AW: Allgemein Hilfreiche Tipps*

zum neu bespulen benutze ich  als Bremse meist 
auch ein altes Buch.Will ich die Sehne aber schwimmend oder sinkend haben hefte ich auf zwei Bretter Filz den ich entweder mit Spühlmittel oder einem Gemisch aus Vaseline und Paraphinöl tränke je nach Bedarf beschwere ich die Sache mit Gewichten.Den Filz liefert meist ein alter Hut.


----------



## feko (8. November 2013)

*AW: Allgemein Hilfreiche Tipps*

Lustiger Thread =)
Danke,haut bitte weitere Tipps raus


----------



## Greenmile1 (8. November 2013)

*AW: Allgemein Hilfreiche Tipps*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Dann kram ich den mal wieder raus:
> Zur kalten, regnerischen Jahreszeit kann man sich eine einfache "Ansitzheizung" basteln, in dem man sich einen Umhang (Decke, Poncho, o. ä.) überwirft und unter den Stuhl eine Kerze stellt. Wenns wirklich pressiert mit dem Wärmen geht auch eine Esbit-Tablette.
> 
> Wenn die Gummistiefel schnell auskühlen kann man sich mit Mouse-Pads bequeme, billige und warme Sohlen zurecht schneiden - kosten keine 2 Euro und bringen viel.



einfach ein stück Jackodur oder Styropor unter die Füsse legen


----------



## Lui Nairolf (8. November 2013)

*AW: Allgemein Hilfreiche Tipps*



Greenmile1 schrieb:


> einfach ein stück Jackodur oder Styropor unter die Füsse legen



Geht im Sitzen, wird aber im gehen bissl problematisch


----------



## Greenmile1 (9. November 2013)

*AW: Allgemein Hilfreiche Tipps*

ja beim Ansitz nicht beim laufen


----------



## gXrbx (19. November 2013)

*AW: Allgemein Hilfreiche Tipps*

Hier ein Wobbler/Spinner/Kunstköder Retter als Videoanleitung wenn das teure Stück mal wieder irgendwo festhängt. Die Anleitung ist NICHT von mir diesmal.

http://vimeo.com/69789250


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Allgemein Hilfreiche Tipps*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Geht im Sitzen, wird aber im gehen bissl problematisch



Wieso???

Is doch ganz einfach:
:mNimmst Du zwei Styrodurplatten!
Stellst Dich auf die eine und legst die andere einen Schritt weiter...


----------



## Andal (20. November 2013)

*AW: Allgemein Hilfreiche Tipps*

Nee, nee... do nimmst 'n büschen Schweißdroht und tüddelst das fest!


----------



## muddyliz (20. November 2013)

*AW: Allgemein Hilfreiche Tipps*

Auf meiner HP http://ernsts-anglerseiten.npage.de/ findet ihr jede Menge Tipps, Tricks und Basteleien. Wenn man keinen Werbeblocker hat, kann die Werbung etwas nerven, aber dafür ist die HP kostenlos.


----------



## fordfan1 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Allgemein Hilfreiche Tipps*

@muddyliz

Schöne Seite,hab ich heute nachmittag etwas "Lesestoff".:m


----------



## Trollwut (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allgemein Hilfreiche Tipps*

Kletteräffchen für die Aal oder Zanderangelei. In das freie Stück kann man noch ein Glöckchen einhängen. Drahtrest, in 2 Minuten gebogen

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/08/6a4dded91e4c3a7865bc19732b53ef64.jpg


Und kennt ihr die Geburtstagskarten die beim Aufklappen ne Melodie spielen ?
Auf den Boden legen, Schnur einlegen, zuklappen. Und bei jedem Biss über die Glückwünsche freuen


----------



## esox0815 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allgemein Hilfreiche Tipps*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Hotspots per internet finden?
> Kein Problem!
> 
> in Google Maps euer Gewässer suchen, relativ nah ranzoomen. Meistens sieht man dann durch Farbunterschiede schon Kanten, oder verschiedene Erhöhungen, Mauer o.Ä. unter Wasser. Dabei is die hellere Farbe immer weniger tief, je dunkler die Farbe, desto tiefer
> ...



Hi, hast du bei deinen Bildern eine Tonwertkorrektur vorgenommen oder einfach nur die Farben ersetzt?


----------



## esox0815 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allgemein Hilfreiche Tipps*



gXrbx schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Angel immer im Auto, wenn es mal spontan sein soll. Dazu nutze ich zwei "Montagen" bzw. Vorbereitungen, die recht flexibel sind. So kann ich mit Pose, Blei, Korb, Hölzl... fischen ohne die hauptschnur und den "Hauptwirbel" anfassen zu müssen. Vielleicht findet das ja noch jemand interessant für sich.
> Anleitung siehe Bilder.



Kann die Bilder der Anleitung leider nicht finden - ich weiß, dass der Betrag schon älter ist, aber vielleicht habe ich ja nur was übersehen.


----------



## KillBabyKill (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allgemein Hilfreiche Tipps*

Trollwut, dein Tipp mit der Geburtstagskarte ist der Kracher 
Ich stell mir gerade vor wie ich am See sitze und angel und neben mir ertönt alle 10Minuten ein Geburtstagsständchen


----------



## Trollwut (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Allgemein Hilfreiche Tipps*

Auf Facebook gibt es zunehmend "Foodsharing"-Gruppen, für fast jede Stadt.
Der Gedanke dahinter ist, dass Leute Lebensmittel verschenken, die sie selbst nicht (mehr) brauchen.
Gerade für Karpfenangler interessant. Wer seine Wasserschweine nicht mit XL Monstercatch Supercarp-Boilies verwöhnen muss, stößt hier aufs Schlaraffenland. 
Man sollte aber fairerweise vorher erwähnen, wozu die verschenkten Lebensmittel später verwendet werden, zum Beispiel so:

"Servus,

Bei nicht mehr für den menschlichen Verzehr geeigneten Lebensmitteln (Zum Beispiel Nahrungsmittel, die von der Lebensmittelmotte befallen sind) kann man sich gerne an mich wenden. Ich verwende Derartiges zum Anfüttern beim Angeln. So wird aus Altem, Ungenießbarem köstliches Fischfilet"


|wavey:


----------



## Allroundprofi (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Allgemein Hilfreiche Tipps*

Kleiner Tipp von mir ,wenn ihr gut fangen wollt sucht einen Angelplatz an dem ihr wisst das fast niemand dort angelt (weit weg vom Parkplatz)
Ps. die stelle muss natürlich auch attraktiv sein


----------

